# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC - ieteicami modeļi.

## Vikings

Izveidoju šo tēmu, lai foruma dalībnieki padalītos ar jaunumiem un iespējām konkrēti par PIC mikrokontrolieriem un apstāstītu pašu izmantoto modeļu iespējas, priekšrocības, cenas un iespējas šos procesorus iegūt savā īpašumā. Daru to tāpēc, ka nav jau iespējams katru dienu pārskatīt tos daudzos modeļus, kas nāk klāt, pārbaudīt vai to var dabūs utt. Tādēļ - pastāstīsism katrs par tiek PICiem, kurus izmantojam, lai tie, kam vajag ko jaunu vai savādāku varētu paskatīties šeit un, iespējams, iegūt atrisinājumu savai problēmai.
Manis izmantotie procesori.
PIC12F629 un 675 Pirmais no otrā atšķiras tikai ar to, ka viņam nav ADC. Tie ir procesoti 8izvadu korpusā, labi piemēroti vienkāršu uzdevumu veikšanai un priekš maziu izmēru iekārtiņām. Iekļautas visas pamatfunkcijas + ir iebūvēts taktsģenerators un reset ķēda, tā kā no 8 izvadiem izmentojami paliek 6. Brīvi pieejams daudzos veikalos
rfPIC12F675 - izmantojis neesmu, ir iegādāti 5 gab. Tas pats kas PIC12F675, tikai ar iebūvētu radioraidītāju un savādākā korpusā. Attiecīgi uztverošās mikroshēmas ir rfRXD, ciparus gan uzreiz nepateikšu, ja ir interese, tad rfPIC arpakstā uztvērēju modeļus arī var atrast. Tikai pasūtāms no ārzemēm, LV neviens viņu nepiedāvā.
PIC16F676 - simpātisks procesors 14izvadu korpusā ar iebūvētu ADC, takts ģeneratoru un reset ķedi. Vispār laikam ir tas pats 12F675 tikai 4 izvadi pielikti klāt. Kad vajag, pasūtu no Tevalo.
PIC16F84 - tagad gan vairs neizmantoju, bet ideāls priekš sākšanas, jo ir visas pamatfunkcijas bez kaut kādām pārākajām ekstrām, lai var visu labi saprast un arī izmantojums ir ļoti plašs. Pieejams var teikt, ka visur.
PIC16F628 - Pēc izvadiem sakrīt ar PIC16F84, bet ir ievērojami plašākas iespējas. Pirmkārt jau OSC un MCLR izvadus var izmantot par ciparu ieejām vai izejām (izņemot MCLR, kas ir tikai ieeja), jo ir iebūvēts taktsģenerators un reset ķēde. Kā arī ir komparators. ADC nav. Procesors pieejams diezgan plaši.
PIC16F876 un 877. Attiecīgi 28 un 40 izvadu procesori. Iespējas ir lielākās no visiem šeit minētajiem. Tātad - ir ADC, komparators, iebūvēti RS232, I2C, SPI interfeisi, 2kanālu PWM, plašas taimeru operācijas. 877 proceroram ir arī tāda interesanta lieta kā PSP (parallel slave port), to es izmantoju reiz intereses pēc izveidojot ISA slotā spraužamu "karti", kura uz gaismas diodēm attēloja konkrētā adresē ierakstītus datus.

P.S.
1. Centīsismies neatkārtoties procesoru aprakstos, bet papildināsim ja kāds savā aprakstā būs ko piemirsis.
2. Šeit nesalīdzināsim kurš labāks AVR, ARM, PIC vai kāds cits, te runāsim tikai par PIC.
3. Būtu interesanti, ja kāds pieredzējis AVR lietotājs izveidotu līdzīgu tēmu par Atmel procesoriem.
4. Vēl būtu interesanta tēma par savstarpēji aizvietojamiem procesoriem ar līdzīgiem resursiem no dažādām firmām (piem PIC16F877 <-> Atmega8535)

----------


## egilssk

Iesaku PIC18Fxxxx, iespējas lielākas, cena tāda pati vai zemāka.
Vienīgi vajag labu programatoru, jo jaunākos čipus programē tikai firmas programatori. (es lietoju ICD2 un esmu apmierināts).
Starp citu, ja vajag lielāku partiju, tad PIC pērkot no MICROCHIP viņi tos arī ieprogramē. Nav dārgi.

----------


## Vikings

Pastāsti par kādiem 18F konkrētiem modeļiem, jau sen par tiem domāju, bet nezinu ar kādu lai sāk un kas kuram iekšā...

----------


## sharps

ietiektu saakt ar PIC16F628A, tas pats F84 bet ar iebuuveetaam perifeerijaam. arii leetaaks.
pashlaik straadaaju ar PIC16F877A. iekshaa vinja AD konverteri, I2C, SPI, USARTs, kuras visbiezhaak naakas lietot. arii PWM ir.
Doma saakt paarcelties uz PIC18F4550 ar iebuuveeto USB. Taadeelj ka saak paraadiities vajadziiba peec USB. visumaa shis chips peec pinouta atbilst PIC16F877A.

----------


## MatajumotorS

man pagaidaam ir iepaticies PIC12F683. Tam ir 4 x ADC un hardware PWM 5 IO lines + 1 in only  8pin , ar ieksheejo 4 mhz oscilatoru, 4kb

----------


## Shark

Šobrīd lietoju PIC16F628. Labs mikrokontrolieris taču ir maza programmas atmiņa-2KB un maz portu-līdz 16. Šobrīd ir doma pāriet uz PIC18F4550 kuram ir 32 KB programmas atmiņa un līdz 35 portiem. Plus vēl arī vesela jūra visādu perifēriju papildfunkciju. Dikti līdzīgs ir mikrokontrolieris PIC18F4620, kuram pamatā atšķirība šķiet ir tā, ka tam ir 64KB programmas atmiņa un nav iebūvēta USB funkcija. 
Galvenais iemesls pāriet tieši uz PIC18F4550 ir tāds, ka to var iegādāties Tevalo. Savukārt PIC18F4620 ir iegādājams Argusā.

----------


## zzz

Pic visieteicamaakie modelji ir nelietot picus.

Ja nu baisi piespiezh tad atseviskjai specifikai var izmantot usb picus vai dspicus.

----------


## Epis

> Pic visieteicamaakie modelji ir nelietot picus.
> Ja nu baisi piespiezh tad atseviskjai specifikai var izmantot usb picus vai dspicus.


 Tā ir jo pats PIC18,16 un zemāk procesors nav nekam derīgi, jo mūsdienās procis vienā clock ciklā var izpildīt kā minimums 1 instrukciju (ar 3,4 vai pat 5 līmeņu pipline reģistriem) advancētie proči pat 8insstrukcijas kā TI DSP zvēri(tas GFLOP čips) a pics pretēji 4clock 1 instrukcija tāpēc principā PIC18,16 un zemāk nekam neder. 

Vienīgi var izmantot ja PICam ir kāda perifērija kas citiem nav piemēram divi Comparātori, AVR ir tikai 1 . ::  un noteikti ka var atrast vēl tādas ļoti specifiskas lietas kas būs PIcam un nebūs citiem. 

Atmelim AVRUSB čipi arī ir kā šis AT90USB82-16MU digikeyā 3,2$ vairumā virs Q100 2,17$ vispār jaapskatās moš ar šito var aizvietot FTDI čipu  ::

----------


## karloslv

Es picus atmetu pašā sākumā tāpēc, ka nespēju atcerēties visus tos ciparus un nosaukumu nomenklatūras. Ko var sarežģīt dzīvi, AVR tādā ziņā rullē. Neesmu nožēlojis izvēli.

----------


## sharps

Epi kas nu to buutu teicis. uztaisi vienu ieriici liidz galam. neapstriidu atmel mikrokontrolieru priekshoriiciibas (MSP430 pat ieliek ATMELim), bet pasaki kaadeelj veel joprojaam PICi sastaada apmeeram 1/5 no visiem MCU (AVR apmeeram 1/3), kas ir otrs labaakais raadiitaajs? MSP430 paliek tikai treshie.
Varu veel piebilst par PIC16F628A ka vinjam ir ieksheejais RC 4MHz, taadeejaadi nav jaaizmanto aareejais kvarcs (15 un 16 kaaja var kalpot kaa PORTA kaajas). Ir arii iebuuveets USARTs - seriaalais ports.

----------


## Delfins

Pateikt, ka procis nekam nederīgs var tikai Epis. Pārējie vēsi lieto un dzīvo laimīgi.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

pic18f4455
16kb flash atmina, ko pats pic var parakstit.
tabulu pieklusana programas/datu atminai
usb, mssp, eusart, 3 taimer, pwm. 10 bit A/D. Ieksa ir PLL, ar ko var ar 12mhz kristalu darbinat cipu uz 48mhz (prieks usb). High un Low priority paravumi. Extendetais instrukciju sets. Cena ~ 5$ Vel sadi tadi sikumi...
Beefs

----------


## Epis

> Epi kas nu to buutu teicis. uztaisi vienu ieriici liidz galam. neapstriidu atmel mikrokontrolieru priekshoriiciibas (MSP430 pat ieliek ATMELim), bet pasaki kaadeelj veel joprojaam PICi sastaada apmeeram 1/5 no visiem MCU (AVR apmeeram 1/3), kas ir otrs labaakais raadiitaajs? MSP430 paliek tikai treshie.


 To izskaidrot var ļoti vienkārši PIC bīj viens no pirmajiem Flash kontrollieriem kādu laiku un tajā perjodā bīj Absalūtais Līderis visā pasaulē un viss labākā mikrene, bez konkurentiem tad viņi iekaroja visu tirgu, un tad parādījās AVR un citi kas pamazām sāka konkurēt ar PIC, bet viņi to PIC vēljoprojām nav izspieduši no tirgus dēļ cilvēku pieraduma, to var arī aprakstit kā Inerci, ja mašina ieskrienās līdz 90Km/h  tad apstāties viņa nevarēs 10metros, vaidzēs daudz vairāk. Faktiski lielais PIC popularitātes fenomens ir cilvēku pieradumā pāriet uz labākiem čipiem, bez īpašas vajadzības. un tā PIC popularitāte protams ka mazinās jo jaunā paaudze skatās uz lietām no 0 un salīdzina ja AVR var izpildīt 20Mhz 20MIPS tad tas ir 2x labāk nekā PIC18 40Mhz 10MIPS, līdz ar to viņi izvēlas AVR + citas priekšrocības,

----------


## sharps

Epi epi!!!
tad jau MSP430 bija jaaizpiezh ATMELi, jo tas ir veel jaudiigaaks. Ne jau pieradums ir pie vainas. Pirmajaa vietaa es vismaz liktu informaacijas pieejamiibu (nezinaamo bugu daudzums, programmatoru pieejamiiba - daudzveidiiba, sheemu un kodu daudzums), tad tikai citas priekshrociibas.
Var jau pa celju traukties ar Jaguar, bet detaljas, serviss un tjuunings buus nesaliidzinaami daargaaks par VW passatinju  :: . paveiktais darbs tas pats un kaa saka paarbaudiita veertiiba kaa nekaa.
jaunie "elektronikji" pieradushi saakt visu no otra gala. mode laikam. visam jaabuut krutaakam. kompis ar kruutaakiem dzelzhiem, lai vareetu pavilkt nesameeriigi sadrukaatos milziigos kodus. taadeelj ka neprot vairs optimizeet. sak dzelzhi tachu atljauj. uzskatu ka super aatrajiem dzelzhiem jaastraadaa tur kur tiem paredzeets straadaat - cehos kur ir simtiem sensoru jaanolasa un simtiem draivu jaavada. bet ne jau nu vienu gaismas diodiiti midzinaatu.

----------


## Epis

Kodi un cita piejamā informācija ir otrs faktors kādēļ to PIC programmeru ir tik daudz, lai gan mikrene nav nekāda spīdošā, tas pats var teikt kad ir arī ar Galda kompju pročiem kuri ir pamatos balstīti uz tās X86 arhitektūras(instrukcijām), skaidrs ka tā X86 arhitektūra, instrukcijas ir Garīgi un morāli novecojušas un vairs neatbilst reālām mūsdienas vajadzībām, tādēļ arī visu laiku liek klāt jaunas instrukcijas(stiepj gumīju garumā), un tad rodās jautājums kādēļ gan nevar paņemt kādu pavisam citu daudz modernākas arhitektūras proci un taisīt uz tā visu, iemesls ir vienkārš programmas būs jāpārraksta jo viņas neiet uz citas arhitektūras, tākā  faktiski lai kautkas mainītos ir jārada tāds procesors kura pārsvars pār esošo veiktspējā būtu tik spēcīgs lai cilvēki tomēr būtu pietiekami liela motivācija pārrakstīt visas esošās programmas uz jauno proča tipu, iespējams ka tas būs jādara kad parādīsies pirmie lētie, īstie daudzkodolu Masīvi parallēlās procesēšanas procesori, vai arī dinamiski konfigurējamie kā elementCXI kodoli. 

Un man tagat liekās ka es pats arī sāku palikt par upuri Pieradumam(tas nav nekas slikts), jo īsti negribās pāriet uz citu fpga firmas mikreni un laikam esu atradis jaunus argumentus(cenā un funkcijiās), kādēļ tomēr vaidzētu palikt pie esošās ciklon 3 fpga. bet par to CNC sadaļā.

----------


## sharps

tu driizaak deri par menedzheri, bet ne par elektronikji. citaadi tu saprastu, ka izdari zinaamaa meeraa lacha pakalpojumu jauno chipu, programmatuuru razhotaajiem. tu esi kaa eksperimentu trusiitis, kursh drukaa vinju forumos tekstus. kjer bugus vinju vietaa un vinji tik uzlabo dzelzhus. galu galaa iznaaks ciklons 4, ciklons 5 utt. tiem buus pavisam kaut kas jauns un tu maaciisies atkal no jauna. ieteiktu tev shito maksimaalismu mest pie malas un paliec pie viena. iedziljinies, izpeeti, uzbuuvee kaut ko, piem gaazes apkures katlam kontroles sisteemu. tas nebuus CNC, bet praksiite buus ai ku noderiiga. parastam Junkersam derees visparastaakais PICs.

----------


## Epis

> tu driizaak deri par menedzheri, bet ne par elektronikji. citaadi tu saprastu, ka izdari zinaamaa meeraa lacha pakalpojumu jauno chipu, programmatuuru razhotaajiem. tu esi kaa eksperimentu trusiitis, kursh drukaa vinju forumos tekstus. kjer bugus vinju vietaa un vinji tik uzlabo dzelzhus. galu galaa iznaaks ciklons 4, ciklons 5 utt. tiem buus pavisam kaut kas jauns un tu maaciisies atkal no jauna. ieteiktu tev shito maksimaalismu mest pie malas un paliec pie viena. iedziljinies, izpeeti, uzbuuvee kaut ko, piem gaazes apkures katlam kontroles sisteemu. tas nebuus CNC, bet praksiite buus ai ku noderiiga. parastam Junkersam derees visparastaakais PICs.


 No PICA uz AVR pārgāju sākumā dēļ cenas un veiktspējas, bet vēlāk izrādījās ka programmēt ASMĀ ir daudz vieglāk un tādēl arī es uz 8bit PIC pusi vairs neskatos dēļ viņu šausmīgām ASM instrukcijām (kas ir procesora arhitektūras spogulis, PICam arhitektūra ir tomēr pasmaga priekš cilvēka prāta.
LABI Es vairs šajā topikā neko nerakstīšu

----------


## andrievs

Šo tēmu Vikings uzsāka ar pavisam konkrētu uzstādījumu un pilnīgi atklātā valodā palūdza:

"2. Šeit nesalīdzināsim kurš labāks AVR, ARM, PIC vai kāds cits, te runāsim tikai par PIC."

VAI IR KĀDS,KURŠ VARĒTU BEIDZOT AIZBĀZT TO ĒĒĒPI ?!!!!!
Kāpēc viņš atļaujas ikvienu pasākumu pārvērst par diletanta fluuudu?!

tajā vietā lai kaut kur beidzot uzkratos īsa, koncentrēta un lietderīga informācija, atkla nāksies airēties cauri viņa "ģeniālitates" atraugām   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sharps

ja reiz sheit iet runa par PICiem, tad varbuut kaads ieteiks pietiekami mazinju (8 pinu korpusaa) PICu ar ACP un veelams USARTu (seriaalo). PIC12F675 ir ar ACP, bet bez USARTa. Esmu gaajis 8 pinu PICiem cauri bet neesmu kaut kaa pamaniijis. Varbut kaadam buus iekritis aciis?

----------


## Vikings

Jā, tiešām, *Admin, patīri spamu...*

----------


## malacis

*andrievs*, nevaig tā kliegt. Lietderīgo informāciju vislabāk meklēt guuglē, bet forums ir vieta, kur klačiņu pasist. Un Epis ir runīga persona, man akal viš patīk.

----------


## Shark

> Pic visieteicamaakie modelji ir nelietot picus.
> Ja nu baisi piespiezh tad atseviskjai specifikai var izmantot usb picus vai dspicus.
> 
> 
>  Tā ir jo pats PIC18,16 un zemāk procesors nav nekam derīgi, jo mūsdienās procis vienā clock ciklā var izpildīt kā minimums 1 instrukciju (ar 3,4 vai pat 5 līmeņu pipline reģistriem) advancētie proči pat 8insstrukcijas kā TI DSP zvēri(tas GFLOP čips) a pics pretēji 4clock 1 instrukcija tāpēc principā PIC18,16 un zemāk nekam neder. 
> 
> Vienīgi var izmantot ja PICam ir kāda perifērija kas citiem nav piemēram divi Comparātori, AVR ir tikai 1 . un noteikti ka var atrast vēl tādas ļoti specifiskas lietas kas būs PIcam un nebūs citiem. 
> 
> Atmelim AVRUSB čipi arī ir kā šis AT90USB82-16MU digikeyā 3,2$ vairumā virs Q100 2,17$ vispār jaapskatās moš ar šito var aizvietot FTDI čipu


 
Epi kāds tev labums no vienas instrukcijas izpildes vienā clock ciklā, ja PIC18 strādā līdz 48MHz. Kas ir tā iekārta, kuru tu esi izveidojis vai arī gatavojies izveidot, kurai vajag vēl lielāku ātrumu nekā spēj veikt PIC18 mikrokontrolieris?  ::

----------


## Epis

Uztaisi SHARK jaunu topiku par PIC18,16 arhitektūras +i un -i tad uz tavu jautājumu Tāā atbildēšu  ::  ka maz neliksies tu vairs picus programmēt negribēsi (kā es).

----------


## sharps

> Uztaisi SHARK jaunu topiku par PIC18,16 arhitektūras +i un -i tad uz tavu jautājumu Tāā atbildēšu  ka maz neliksies tu vairs picus programmēt negribēsi (kā es).


 Epi es piemeeram esmu saliidzinaajis gan MSP430, gan ATMELus gan PICus (mineeju atbilstoshi veiktspeejai). Bet vai tu pats esi PIC16/18 arhitektuuras izpeetiijis siiki, ka vari taa apgalvot? Cik dienas/meeneshus esi njeemies ar PICiem?
Ja gribeesi taisiit uberkruto CNC mashiinu, kurai buus vairaaki soljinieki, tad tu aplauziisi ragus arii ar savu Ciklonu. Pat viss negaidiitaakajaas vietaas. Juutu pat kuraas vietaas tev tas vareetu notikt, jo man ir bijushi aplauzieni ar tiem visiem lielajiem MHz. Krutaakas mikrenes (ar krutaakiem MHz) izveele ievestu veel lielaakaas auzaas  :: . tad nu kad tas notiks tad nebljauj kad ciklons ir suuds. nepaarproti. neesmu no tiem kas labpatikaa berzees rokas gaidot to aplauzienu.

----------


## Epis

Uztaisat jaunu topiku tad stāstīšu kas, kā, kāpēc ir slikti un labi. savādāk būs liels oftops.

----------


## Shark

> Uztaisi SHARK jaunu topiku par PIC18,16 arhitektūras +i un -i tad uz tavu jautājumu Tāā atbildēšu  ka maz neliksies tu vairs picus programmēt negribēsi (kā es).


 
Epi, nepārproti, mans iebildums bija par to, ka tu deklarēji PICus par nekam nederīgiem, jo tiem ir zemāks instrukciju izpildes ātrums nekā citu firmu mikrokontrolieriem. Saproti, kāda tev jēga no milzīgi ātriem mikrokontrolieriem, ja praktiski šādi ātrumi nav nepieciešami. Nu ko tu tādu izstrādāsi, lai tev šis ātrums pietrūktu? Man, piemēram, ir doma pāriet uz citu PICu, jo praktiski ir pietrūkusi programmas atmiņa un arī portu skaits. Līdz šim man praktiski ir pieticis ar 4MHz kvarcu. Ir bijis, ka sākotnēji izveidojot programmu ir parādījusies nepieciešamība pēc 20MHz kvarca, taču optimizējot programmu atkal varēju pāriet uz 4MHz.

----------


## Epis

Pareizi


> Epi, nepārproti, mans iebildums bija par to, ka tu deklarēji PICus par nekam nederīgiem, jo tiem ir zemāks instrukciju izpildes ātrums nekā citu firmu mikrokontrolieriem.


 Tas ir taisnība, bet tas nav vienīgais PIC trūkums, tehniski uz to ka 1 instrukcija izpildās 4 clock varētu pat pievērt acis jo nevienmēr tie MIPS ir tik lieli vaidzīgi (kā pats teici), 
Nesmukums PIC arhitektūrā kurš mani vienkārši tracina ir tas  WREG (Working register)  kas ir tikai 1 un LIELĀ problēma ir tajā ka vairums instrukciju kur notiek darbība ar diviem skaitļiem kā a=a+b PICs ir super NEEFEKTĪVS, jo lai izpildītu A=a+b ir jāveic 2 darbības pirmais jāielādē WREG A vērtība un tikai tad var izpildīt ADDWF instrukciju AVR viss ir vienkārši  ar vienu instrukciju ADD R1,R2 viss notiek līdz ar to AVR PICU saliek 2X tikai dēļ tā ka PICam ir tikai 1 WREG.

Un tagat padomājiet kā tas ietekmē Kodu rakstīšanu? sanāk ka ar PIC ir jāraksta 2X garāks ASM kods nekā ar AVR tieši tādēļ ka jāraksta 2x vairāk koda asmā es tos PIC programmēt negribu.

ja kas Es jau šito vienā citā topikā bīju teicis, tākā sanāk atkal atkārtot  ::

----------


## M_J

Bet PICiem ir komanda RETLW kura pārejot uz Atmeļiem pirmajā brīdī man stipri pietrūka. Ir arī citas labas lietas, uz kurām var ietaupīt laiku un atmiņu salīdzinot ar Atmeļiem, daudz ko esmu jau aizmirsis. Kāpēc pārgāju uz Atmeļiem? Tāpēc, ka vienu brīdi 90-to gadu beigās radās problēmas ar PICu iegādi.

----------


## jeecha

Es lietoju paarsvaraa:
PIC12F629/675 - kautkaadiem ljoti maziem uzdevumiem kad gatavu mikreni kas to dara slinkums mekleet/pasuutiit/gaidiit. Piemeeram manchester encoding/decoding utml. Plusi mikrenei - iebuuveets 4Mhz oscilators, attieciigi nekaadas papildus komponentes nevaig (iznjemot varbuut kaadus 100nF uz baroshanas blakus mikrenei, bet parasti arii to nevaig).
PIC16F873a un PIC16F877a - shitiem zveeriem jau ir I2C/SPI/USART/PWM, pietiekami daudz flash/ram lai kautko nopietni sabuuveetu. Miljons sample koda prieksh dajebkaa. Tagad Microchip shitaas aizstaaj ar PIC16F883/887a, bet pa cik man maajaas veel pa kaadiem 20gab no katras meetaajaas tas man neruup  :: 
PIC18F2550 un PIC18F4550 - ja gribaas kautko piespraust pie PC caur USB (neesmu seriaalo un paraleelo portu cieniitaajs). Starp citu shitaas mikrenes eBajaa var sapirkt par cenaam kas tuvojas Microchip cenaam par 1000 gabaliem. Peedeejo reizi kad pirku PIC18F4550 es vinjas pa kaadiem 2$ gabalaa dabuuju njemot 10gab - nav jeegas niekoties ar FTDI USB chipiem ja shitos var par taadaam cenaam dabuut. Saakumaa nebija ticiibas shito PICu veiktspeejai ar USB, biju patiikami paarsteigts kad PC---usb---PIC8F4550(48Mhz)---i2c---PIC16F873a(12Mhz) man apmeeram 1Mbit bez probleemaam pa draati trenkaaja.

Pagaidaam ar PIC24 un dsPIC pieredzes nav jo nekad nav bijis vajadziibas peec taadas veiktspeejas un "fiichaam".

PIC12Fxxx un PIC16Fxxx programmeeju ASMaa, lai ko AVR piekriteeji njirgaatos par PICu 35 instrukcijaam, man nekad nekas nav pietruucis vai kaitinaajis (ja nu vieniiti interrupt handleriem regjistru glabaashana).
PIC18Fxxxx programmeeju C ar dazhreiz inlainotu ASM prieksh kautkaa kam "jaalido".

Negribu iesaistiities diskusijaa AVRvsPIC - katram savs, tomeer paaris lietas deelj kuraam es pagaidaam neapsveru paarieshanu uz citiem kontrolieriem:
1) es ar vinjiem njemos gadus 5, esmu pietiekami daudz dazhaadiem graabekljiem uzkaapis lai nebuutu iipasha veelme paariet uz citu arhitektuuru un saakt no gala;
2) nekad nav bijusi nepiecieshamiiba peec kautkaadiem periferaaljiem vai veiktspeejas kas nebuutu PICiem;
3) neesmu peetiijis cenas AVRiem, bet PICus var dabuut ljoti leeti (ne jau Tevalo vai A****** protams), eBajs ir pilns ar vinjiem, taapat ir Mouser, Digikey utt utjp. Katraa zinjaa ja pacenshas un negrib visu un uz sitiena, tad cenas ir ljoti pienjemamas;
4) nezinu kaa citiem kontrolieriem bet PICiem var dabuut "freeware" visu nepiecieshamo izstraades programmatuuru, prieksh PIC18 arii C kompilatoru var dabuut pa briivu (studentu versiju kura peec 60 dienaam kautkaadas optimizaacijas nogriezh, bet nu whatever).

----------


## Raimonds1

Grābekļu sarakstu - studijā  ::

----------


## jeecha

Heh, nu nav jau nekaadi baigi lielie un asie tie graabeklji, paarsvaraa visaadi siikumi no seerijas:
1) pareizi konfiguraacijas biti (it iipashi oscilatora konfiguraacija un it iipashi chipiem ar USB);
2) PGC/PGD pinu koplietoshana ICSP un perifeerijai lai straadaa abi (manam Pickit2 clonam pietiek ar 2Komu pretestiibu starp kautko kas ir taalaak un PGC/PGD piniem, vienreiz ar shito smagi nochakareejos, nebiju domaajis ka FET gate vareetu buut pietiekami liela kapacitaate vai straavas pateerinsh mainoties signaala liimenim lai nokropljotu programmeeshanas signaalus tik taalu ka PIC vinjus vairs nesaprot);
3) A/D disableeshana uz PORTA lai pinus lietotu digitaalam I/O;
4) i2c hardware slave rezhiims (Microchip apnotes parauga kods ir diezgan bugains...);
5) visiem zinaamaa read-modify-write probleema pie bitu mainjas I/O portiem uz kontrolieriem kuriem nav LAT* regjistru;
6) optimizaacija minimaalam straavas pateerinjam sleep rezhiimaa (Brown-Out-Reset eed daudz, taapat iebuuveetie portu pull-up, pini kas "karaajas gaisaa" utml);
7) rotaljas ar USB - Microchip bootloadera modifikaacijas prieksh lediem un pogaam kas atrodas uz citiem piniem nekaa uz paraugplateem, CDC firmwares siikas optimizaacijas lai netrenkaatu tik daudz baitu shurpu turpu pa RAM pa lieko.

Nu tas taa iisumaa lietas uz kuraam naacaas intensiivaak pagoogleet un padomaat un paeksperimenteet... bez ljoti akuutas nepiecieshamiibas neredzu jeegu to visu un veel viskautko peetiit uz citas arhitektuuras chipiem.
Nesen radaas doma ka vajadzeetu kaadu PIC24F ar USB iepirkt, hardware reizinaashana, chupa ar W regjistriem, it iipashi iebuuveets RTC... kaareiz te vienam projektam vareetu nodereet. Tiesa man veel chupinja ar DS1307 RTC no veciem laikiem ir palikusi un tie zveeri uz baterijas var dziivot faktiski muuzhiigi  ::

----------


## malacis

> 3) A/D disableeshana uz PORTA lai pinus lietotu digitaalam I/O;


 He, he, tas ir labais. Es pats kādreiz uz šito iekritu un kādu pusi dienu biju izmisis, ka esmu nodedzinājis emulatoram A porta kājas..

----------

